# backyard agility sets



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

any of you buy it so you can pratice your dog at home? how did it go?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

pets4life said:


> any of you buy it so you can pratice your dog at home? how did it go?


Was there a specific Agility Set of Equipment you were looking at so can send a link?

I know I need jumps, jumps with wings, tunnel(s) and weavepoles. All the rest (the expensive stuff) I leave up to my club/classes to purchase and use it in the weekly classes. 

Did you see http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints.html cause alot of us have become really great with PVC..


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

By backyard what do you exactly mean? There are different types of backyard equipment. 
There is actual backyard sets that have a a tunnel, with weave poles you stick in the ground, with a "pause table" which is just a square on the ground not an actual table, as well as a jump. These are usually called the agility in a bag. But they don't come with any actual contact equipment and these are usually not standard. 
Agility in A Bag Set (Dog Agility kit Combo Set with Carrying Bag)
Then there is also backyard sets that are mini equipment but look and feel just like the competition ones. But these could still run pricey. They are used for small dogs, puppies, and dogs to get used to the equipment or just for fun. But remember these are mini.
Dog Agility Equipment - Mini Contact Equipment
Then there are actual big ones with only say a few feet taken from the actual competition regulations to better fit in your backyard, although they are still large. For example some websites sell an 8 foot dog walk rather than the standard 12 foot (12 is for most large organizations such as USDAA and AKC, you have to check with the organization for all regulations if your planning to compete). 
Dog Agility Equipment - Contact Equipment :: Dog Walk
Then of course there is the do it yourself with PVC materials and tubes and such, or you can be creative and have a just for fun agility course putting a broom or something between two chairs. 
So as you can see, there are different "types" of backyard agility, it all just depends what you're looking for and how far you are willing to go with agility.
Best of luck.


----------

